# Rebooting Itself & Stuck on "Welcome! Powering Up" Screen (Software Version 11.0g)



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

I was in here just browsing the forums yesterday morning and noticed a few people were talking about the new software "11.0f", so I went and took a look at my version and it said version "11.0g". I guess this had just came out. Is it just me or is anyone else having this problem?... (This just started today 4/5/2010)

After maybe an hour or so it just reboots and gets stuck on the "Welcome!" screen. If I turn it off and back on it'll work fine for about an hour then reboot itself and get stuck on the "Welcome!" screen again. I've had to reboot it about 4 or 5 times today already.


----------



## LuckyDad (Jan 21, 2010)

Have you tried unplugging your wireless adapter (assuming you're not hard wired) and then power cycling? Once through the TiVo Welcome and "Almost there" screens, you can plug your adapter back in.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

LuckyDad said:


> Have you tried unplugging your wireless adapter (assuming you're not hard wired) and then power cycling? Once through the TiVo Welcome and "Almost there" screens, you can plug your adapter back in.


I was going to suggest the same thing. Sometimes (very rarely) the USB adapter causes restarting issues when plugged in.


----------



## urwathrtz (Jan 18, 2008)

Had the same issue a while back. Unplugging the wireless adapter didn't do the trick. Wound up that the TiVo was poop. The one they sent as a replacement was poop on arrival. TiVoHD #3 has been happily chugging along for about a year and a half now.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

My TiVo just spontaneously rebooted on me. It's on the Powering Up screen. What????


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

No, no wireless on my Series 3 it's a wired connection. Upon reading a few posts I saw that people had to unplug "anything" in the USB ports, I don't have anything plugged into the USB ports but I decided to try something. I unplugged my Ethernet cord and rebooted & it did the same thing. I then unplugged both of my cable cards and rebooted. Tivo said that the cable cards were unplugged and that I had to do the guided setup again (I told it I would do that later). Everything was going fine for about two hours so I went ahead and plugged the cable cards back in and again everything seemed fine. I got in bed a dosed off after about an hour. I woke up and here is that damn "Powering Up" screen again! So i figured maybe it's the cable cards right? Wrong! I unplugged everything again and left the cable cards unplugged and it still rebooted itself after about 10 minutes. This is driving me mad! I'm missing all kinds of recordings.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Go to system information and check the temperature make sure there is good ventilation and the fan is pushing air.

If it is not a thermal problem then it is possibly a hard drive or power supply problem if you can catch it when it restarts watch the sequence of front panel LEDS.

For the drive you could run the built in Kickstart 54 diagnostic.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

I can feel the fan blowing, the temp is 53C (Normal).

Well, just did a Kickstart 54 Test (Thanks HomeUser) I didn't know anything about that. It failed with flying colors! (Fail/Fail 4/Fail 4/Fail 4). I'm gonna try to install a new drive, hopefully I can just transfer the info from this drive to a new one. Wish me luck and thanks everyone for your help.

Weird 1 that this happened right when the new update came in.
Weird 2 that the drive just failed like that, I figured the drive would give some signs of it's demise by the skipping of video/audio and whatnot, but maybe this is it's way of saying "hey replace me before I give out all the way".


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

HomeUser said:


> For the drive you could run the built in Kickstart 54 diagnostic.


My S3 has been acting kind of flaky lately, and I was certain that it must be one of the drives. I ran the S.M.A.R.T. test, and my secondary drive returned a "Fail 7" for both the Short test and the Conveyance test. Does anyone know exactly what this means? Is it correct to assume that my secondary drive should be replaced ASAP?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Weird 2 that the drive just failed like that, I figured the drive would give some signs of it's demise by the skipping of video/audio and whatnot, but maybe this is it's way of saying "hey replace me before I give out all the way".


IIRC, there are 2 partitions on the drive dedicated to the OS and the Tivo alternates between them every other update.

Another IIRC, one of the kickstart (52, I think) codes does an emergency reinstall of the OS that I think activates the alternate partition. You can try that to see if you can get the Tivo stable enough to get some shows off the drive.

--edit-- 
After researching, it looks like KS 52 installs the last software version used on the Tivo and KS 56 reinstalls current software.


----------



## DrDoug (Apr 7, 2010)

I received the new update 2 nights ago (lucky me...) and my system got stuck on the welcome screen. I restarted many times and the best that happened is that I could get to the tivo screen but any time I tried to move out of that menu to do something (watch a recorded show or TV, check settings, the Tivo would reset itself. 

I believe their update wasn't really well checked for drive sizes other than what the units come with. I had a 1TB disk inside. No manner of rebooting could get it running.

I also haven't been able to get the kickstart with any codes running, else I would have tried code 58 to repair the filesystem.

I put in my old 160GB drive and it came up with the old revision and then updated itself this morning.

Any thoughts on recovering my 1TB with the shows intact or should I just run WinMFS and clone my 160 again? Does anyone know if I can clone the update with WinMFS and leave my recordings?

Many thanks in advance!


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks steve614 for the advice, I tried codes 52, 56, and 57 and nothing seems to work, it'll stay on for awhile then just reboots. Well, I was taking the Tivo apart to take a look at what kind of hard drive was already in there so I would know what to look for while shopping around for a new drive (it had a 250GB WD drive). I finally settled on a 1TB WD AV-GP for $89.00.

Luckily I have a Series 2 in the kitchen that I really never use so I'll bring that in here for the time being. It's NOT the same but it's better than nothing! And I can just go on the net and download anything I miss. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## lostinplace (May 25, 2006)

I came home from a business trip last night, to find my TivoHD stuck in a Welcome!/power-up loop. I tried unplugging everything, but it just keeps rebooting from the Welcome screen. None of the kickstart codes do anything. Any other suggestions?


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

lostinplace said:


> I came home from a business trip last night, to find my TivoHD stuck in a Welcome!/power-up loop. I tried unplugging everything, but it just keeps rebooting from the Welcome screen. None of the kickstart codes do anything. Any other suggestions?


I am in the same boot. One of my two TivoHDs is doing this. (see post and follow-up in 11.0g software thread) Do you happen to have an external drive attached to your Tivo? The first TivoHD in my signature is the one that is having the issues. Trying to see if there are any links with the folks that are having reboot issues.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Bobby-Tivo said:


> I was in here just browsing the forums yesterday morning and noticed a few people were talking about the new software "11.0f", so I went and took a look at my version and it said version "11.0g". I guess this had just came out. Is it just me or is anyone else having this problem?... (This just started today 4/5/2010)
> 
> After maybe an hour or so it just reboots and gets stuck on the "Welcome!" screen. If I turn it off and back on it'll work fine for about an hour then reboot itself and get stuck on the "Welcome!" screen again. I've had to reboot it about 4 or 5 times today already.


Same thing happened to me on Monday and I ended up rebooting 3 times (hard reboot-unplug) and it finally came back. No problems since.


----------



## lostinplace (May 25, 2006)

Thanks. Yes, I have an external drive. I've tried unplugging that, the ethernet cable, and both cable cards, in various combinations. Called Tivo support, and then had me do all of that over again, and came to the conclusion that I needed a replacement unit. I don't know if it was the software update or not that did it in, but it is a pain to have to deal with setting up the replacement unit.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

I added a post in the 11.0g software thread, but my issue is confirmed to be a power supply problem. I pulled my power supply from my working tivo and put it in the one doing the reboot loop, and everything is resolved. Boots up fine with original drives and shows are intact.


----------



## moolman (Dec 22, 2005)

I sense a conspiracy, just to throw my woes in here. Tivo S3 standard with a External 1TB drive. Started to act up on 4/7, it died that night with the Green Screen. Keeps rebooting itself. They have to find a way to sell those premieres you know.  I'm going to replace the hard drive I assume that's the problem.


----------



## csallen (Sep 26, 2002)

I came home today from work and found my Living Room TiVo HD unit stuck on the welcome screen. After a hard reboot - everything came up ok.

I've never had this situation ever before - I've been a TiVo customer since 2002 with S2, S3 and now TiVo HD. 

My TiVo HD in the bedroom didn't have the same issue yet.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

moolman said:


> I sense a conspiracy, just to throw my woes in here. Tivo S3 standard with a External 1TB drive. Started to act up on 4/7, it died that night with the Green Screen. Keeps rebooting itself. They have to find a way to sell those premieres you know.  I'm going to replace the hard drive I assume that's the problem.


I am with you on the conspiracy! 

Almost a week ago my TiVo HD just died (no fan, no lights, no screen) I assume it is motherboard and now my S3 keeps rebooting!!! One is lifetime and the other is monthly, unfortunately the lifetime is the one that is totally unfixable. Hope I can get my S3 back in working order. I'll try to do the KS 54


----------



## Bobby-Tivo (Mar 13, 2006)

Okay, sorry for the delay. I did order that drive with overnite delivery only to NOT be able to install it the next day (had other things that came up). Anyway, good news and bad news. The good news is I got the new drive up and running, the bad news is I wasn't able to save my shows (the drive was too far gone). When I took the old drive out I ran some tests on it to make sure that the drive was failing and to see how bad it was. It was REALLY bad. Seeing this, the first thing I did was use WinMSF to try and back up the "Drive", the "Bootpage", and the "Kernel". I knew if I couldn't at least back those things up I'd be up the creek. Luckily everything backed up fine. When I got around to unpacking the new drive I tried to use WinMFS to copy the old drive to the new drive but it got stuck about five minutes in (I didn't have high hopes for that anyhow). I then used the MFS Live CD to do a "dd_rescue". That took about 4 hours. The drive booted up and everything seemed fine, but alas my shows were NOT there. They were listed in the "Now Playing" menu but the actual shows were not there. Apparently the damage to the drive was were the shows were. Since it did keep a listing of what I had on there I just made a list and I can get them again or just get them from the net. 

Since I couldn't get my shows back anyway, I just wiped the new drive clean again and used WinMFS to restore the backup that I took from the old drive.

I was a little pissed that I lost my shows but I do love all the new space I have. I have digital cable so all I had was 35 hours, now I have 157 hours.

I also went ahead and made a backup of my series 2 Tivo. I don't want to be caught empty handed like that again.

So there are two things I've learned from this experience:

1.) Make a backup of your Tivo when you first get it and set it up. (You can't just buy a new hard drive and put it in the Tivo.) Sure you can buy a "Instantcake" CD to set the new drive up but save your money and just back it up. Plus when you back it up you save all your Tivo settings.

2.) Do a "KickStart Code 54" test every month or two and copy the old drive to a new drive at the FIRST sign of trouble (or at least start moving the shows you want to keep over to your PC).

Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------

